# 3d Printer!!



## Kittish (Oct 2, 2017)

Here's my brand new 3d printer up and running! It's currently printing out the test file. Once it's done I'm going to try printing out a soap stamp. If that works out well, as soon as I'm allowed to I'll put up an ad in the classifieds to print custom soap stamps for folks.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Oct 2, 2017)

!! Most excellent


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 2, 2017)

I want one so bad, but feel I wouldn't use it enough to pay for itself.


----------



## GingerL (Oct 2, 2017)

I also have a fairly new 3d printer. Kchaystack posted about his printer a few months ago and I was persuaded. It's a ton of fun. I've printed a bunch of stuff from thingiverse and my mini factory, and I'm trying to learn Fusion 360 so I can design my own things.


----------



## Kittish (Oct 3, 2017)

This is me right now: http://cad-comic.com/comic/delivery-p5/


----------



## BattleGnome (Oct 3, 2017)

I expect to do that in a few months!

We backed a kickstarter for an inexpensive printer but the company is in the middle of the Oregon wildfires. Delivery was supposed to be October/November but we only just got confirmation that they're back in the warehouse and catching up on production. 

Post lots of pics so I can live vicariously through you!


----------



## GingerL (Oct 8, 2017)

Kittish - 
I can relate. I've always been fond of little bowls and boxes and there are so many cool ones that I just have to print. And then there's this https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2360999


----------



## toxikon (Oct 8, 2017)

So jealous!!


----------



## Tais (Oct 8, 2017)

That's awesome!! I want to get one too as soon as I can, I have the same idea of doing stamps and also some cool mould shapes!! I'm excited for you!!

 hahaha!! SO many options heehehe



Kittish said:


> This is me right now: http://cad-comic.com/comic/delivery-p5/


----------



## bathgeek (Oct 13, 2017)

Apropos of nothing, this would be AWESOME printed.  This is probably why I don't have a 3D printer--I would run us out of money printing all the things.  https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1385312


----------



## Kittish (Oct 16, 2017)

So, I had some problems with my printer (broke after just two days). Got it replaced and I'm back up and printing. Got my first soap stamp printing now. The prototype looked pretty good, aside from being way too big.


----------



## SparksnFlash (Oct 16, 2017)

:mrgreen:  Jealous me


----------



## Kittish (Oct 17, 2017)

Ok, this is a cool thing I found on Thingiverse.






It's a keepsake box! The top and bottom screw together.






I've got a friend who wants a couple to try and put micro LED lights in, which I think sounds like an awesome idea! They can also be painted, or left as-is and vary the color by using different colors of filament. I'm not up to trying switching colors mid-print yet, though and don't have a print head that can run two colors at once.


----------



## Kittish (Oct 19, 2017)

I found soap dishes...

This fractal pattern is called a dragon curve. It's all open on the bottom, so it's easy to clean built up gunk from inside the squares. Printed with ABS filament.






I also discovered the the dragon egg up there is scalable. Means I can make it bigger! I've already printed one almost twice the size of the original. I'm going to make one as big as my printer can handle, I'll have to print each piece all by itself and it'll take a day or two.






More soap dishes!

Right now I've got the first part of the biggest dragon egg I can make started printing. It'll wind up being somewhere between 10 and 12 inches tall altogether, and almost 6 inches across. Printing it out in black, and planning to paint it. The smaller ones I printed in transparent filament I'll give to a techie friend who wants to put lights in them.


----------



## Kittish (Oct 21, 2017)

Cat ears ring! So cute! It can be printed out in whatever size needed.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 21, 2017)

A new toy! And it isn't even Christmas yet! :dancingsanta:


----------



## GingerL (Oct 22, 2017)

I've been having fun with lithophane. Use this website: http://3dp.rocks/lithophane/ to convert a picture (black and white works best) into an stl file, and you can print this:


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Oct 22, 2017)

Kittish said:


> This is me right now: http://cad-comic.com/comic/delivery-p5/


Lol, that's too funny! Mainly because that strip describes me too whenever I get anything new!
Now I want a 3D printer too so I can make cool stuff.


----------



## Kittish (Oct 22, 2017)

GingerL said:


> I've been having fun with lithophane. Use this website: http://3dp.rocks/lithophane/ to convert a picture (black and white works best) into an stl file, and you can print this:



OOooooooooh.... I've got a few pictures that would probably be really awesome with, too.

Okay, that's neat! Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## GingerL (Oct 23, 2017)

Yeah, they're fun. Hopefully  this link takes you to a YouTube video that explains the process. Important things to remember is to change the image from a negative to a positive  image, and to print the lithophane standing up. I add a brim in the slicer so the print sticks.  https://youtu.be/y63sVpeViXo


----------



## Kittish (Oct 24, 2017)

This is a piece of chain mail printed in one piece, already linked. Each ring is loose, able to turn freely. The sheet is about 5 inches by 6 inches. I can also make single, open rings that I can use to link sheets like this together to make costume chain mail armor.






Here we have a set of cosplay horns. I'll mount them to a headband, and paint them. The rough looking bits on the right side are the supports, they were removed when I took the horns off the print bed.


----------



## GingerL (Oct 24, 2017)

Cool! I haven't used supports yet, been trying to design around them.


----------



## KattChaos (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh gosh. That's so cool and so much less of a pain in the butt then doing all that Chainmaille by hand. I make Chainmaille Jewelry & I can't imagine having to make sheets of the stuff by hand!


----------



## BattleGnome (Oct 25, 2017)

Did you design the chainmaille yourself or did you find the file online?


----------



## Kittish (Oct 25, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> Did you design the chainmaille yourself or did you find the file online?



Found it online at one of my new favorite sites, Thingiverse. I'm nowhere near being up to designing something like that. I still haven't worked out how to make a simple soap stamp.


----------



## GingerL (Oct 29, 2017)

I've been trying to teach myself Fusion360 by designing soap dishes (of course).  It's frustrating but fun, and I've learned quite a bit.


----------



## Tais (Oct 29, 2017)

*They look awesome!!*

I want a 3d printer baaadly now!!



GingerL said:


> I've been trying to teach myself Fusion360 by designing soap dishes (of course).  It's frustrating but fun, and I've learned quite a bit.


----------



## Kittish (Dec 14, 2017)

GingerL said:


> I've been trying to teach myself Fusion360 by designing soap dishes (of course).  It's frustrating but fun, and I've learned quite a bit.



I haven't actually even touched Fusion360 yet. I've been getting my printer settings dialed in and printing lots of stuff! 

I made a ton of Christmas ornaments for family, and 30 fidget cube toys for the pre-K class at the elementary my younger niece and nephew go to. 

Right now I'm making presents for people. I've made a couple of really intricate skeleton model puzzles for a friend who really appreciates such things, as well as a multi-layer labyrinth box that has the key to the lock box that the puzzles are in inside of it. 

Younger nephew saw the box I made for the puzzle present and just went bonzo. He loved the box, so I'm making little lock boxes for the nieces and nephews. Each one will be customized. Oldest nephew is getting a Deadpool themed box, oldest niece is getting a rainbow box (she claims not to have a favorite color, so she gets them all), and younger niece and nephew are each getting boxes in their favorite colors. Made a really pretty angel cat tree topper for some friends that will each appreciate it on different levels. She'll like it because cat. He'll like it because techno-gizmo thing. SIL wants a Star Wars themed tree topper, and I'm going to print that in uncolored filament so she can run a light up inside it and make it glow. Other SIL is getting an elephant trinket box, because she really likes elephants. I also made a cute little elephant key fob for her. The little acorn opens, and has a small space inside where you can keep something. The two puzzles were pretty much test prints, to see if my tolerances were good. They are, I didn't need to trim or sand either puzzle for it to work smoothly. The white and gold present box was for our neighbors, and I filled it with soap and body butter and printed trinkets and some hershey's kisses. It measures about 5 inches per side, and is about as big a thing as my printer can print all in one go.


----------



## GingerL (Dec 14, 2017)

Yeah, it's going to be a plastic Christmas here, too. Teenage great-niece and nephews are getting their gift cards in twisty boxes (gold one is open in the picture). Niece wants a lithophane of these kids as babies, but if she doesn't get the original photos to me soon, it'll be too late; I've got some design work to do on the stand after I print the lithophane.


----------



## Kittish (Dec 14, 2017)

What filament are you using? Those look gorgeous!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 15, 2017)

omg  You guys are amazing.  Kittish that dead pool box is way cool.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 15, 2017)

Not that I can afford it, but how big is that thing?  How much space does it occupy?


----------



## Kittish (Dec 15, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Not that I can afford it, but how big is that thing?  How much space does it occupy?



Do you mean the printer? It's footprint is about 10" deep by 18" wide by right at 24" tall with the spool holder raised and locked into position. 

If you mean the Deadpool box, it's a lot smaller. 3" deep by 4" wide by 1.75" tall. 

The next big thing on my wishlist is a filament recycler, and space to put it!


----------



## GingerL (Dec 15, 2017)

The black is probably my favorite filament: Vertigo Galaxy from FilamentOne. It's pricey, but so pretty. The blue is High Five blue from Proto Pasta, and the gold is Bronzefill from Amolen. The clear is from 3D Solutech.(All PLA). You can order all but the Galaxy from Amazon; that you have to get from FilamentOne.com. I'm afraid that the same gene that makes me buy FOs also seems to covet filament - I can't resist.


----------



## Kittish (Dec 15, 2017)

GingerL said:


> The black is probably my favorite filament: Vertigo Galaxy from FilamentOne. It's pricey, but so pretty. The blue is High Five blue from Proto Pasta, and the gold is Bronzefill from Amolen. The clear is from 3D Solutech.(All PLA). You can order all but the Galaxy from Amazon; that you have to get from FilamentOne.com. I'm afraid that the same gene that makes me buy FOs also seems to covet filament - I can't resist.



That's a feeling I know so, so well. Your printer use 1.75mm filament or 2.85? I've had a heck of a time, mine uses 2.85mm, and lots of those really awesome colors I can't FIND in the right diameter. Especially on Amazon. I'll probably be buying quite a lot of my filament in the future from MatterHackers, and I've had good results with the GizmoDorks metallics (the bronze and the copper). No doubt I'll be making an order from this FilamentOne, too, they have a few colors that I like. You know, nothing major, just every color they carry that I don't already have. I'm going to wind up completely taking over the bookshelf near my printer with the filament. 

Eventually, one day (years down the road), I'm going to have room to have multiple printers all going at once, and ALL the filament in ALL the colors. Some day...


----------



## jcandleattic (Dec 15, 2017)

So, these 3d printers, is the print a plastic? Would you be able to paint them if say you printed it in white and then wanted multiple colors? Or is the filament you are talking about the colors needed and you just tell the print pattern what color to print? 

(Sorry I'm clueless!)


----------



## Kittish (Dec 15, 2017)

jcandleattic said:


> So, these 3d printers, is the print a plastic? Would you be able to paint them if say you printed it in white and then wanted multiple colors? Or is the filament you are talking about the colors needed and you just tell the print pattern what color to print?
> 
> (Sorry I'm clueless!)



The answer to all of your questions is yes. 

There are various kinds of plastic filament you can get for home model 3d printers. PLA is the preferred plastic for hobbyists, it's (eventually) biodegradable and is made from plants. It's available in a wide range of colors, so you can print in the color(s) you want right off the bat and not need to paint. You can paint it, acrylic paint works very well with PLA. 

Printing in multiple colors goes one of three ways. First, most usual way is to just switch colors mid-print. Most printer software drivers have a pause function for doing just that. You wind up with a piece with horizontal stripes of different colors. That's what I did with the red and block box. Another, slightly more complicated method is to have pieces that each print in the color you want, then you assemble them into your finished object. That's what I did, on a very small scale, with the Deadpool symbols on the box and key. Finally, there's the "dual extruder" option. Some printers have an upgraded extrusion head available that lets you switch between two colors at any point during the print, so you can have printed in patterns in different colors.


----------



## jcandleattic (Dec 15, 2017)

Thank you. That was a very helpful explanation.


----------



## SparksnFlash (Jan 10, 2018)

Kittish said:


> Here's my brand new 3d printer up and running! It's currently printing out the test file. Once it's done I'm going to try printing out a soap stamp. If that works out well, as soon as I'm allowed to I'll put up an ad in the classifieds to print custom soap stamps for folks.




How're things coming with the printer?  

After many years I've finally got someone on track for a logo, and would love to get a soap stamp when it's done?


----------



## KattChaos (Jan 10, 2018)

Kittish said:


> Here's my brand new 3d printer up and running! It's currently printing out the test file. Once it's done I'm going to try printing out a soap stamp. If that works out well, as soon as I'm allowed to I'll put up an ad in the classifieds to print custom soap stamps for folks.


Hey Kittish. 3D Printing Nerd on YouTube made this the other day and proceed that the measurements were right. I thought it was so cool so I wanted to share it with you  

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2676324


----------



## Kittish (Jan 10, 2018)

Gini: The printer is doing great! I still haven't started in on learning 3d design, though, I'm way behind on editing so I need to get that done before I can. *sigh* Fun, fun, fun. 

KattChaos: I've seen that measuring cube a lot. It looks neat, but I'm not really super impressed with the whole idea. In practice, it probably works ok for dry goods (like the rice shown in the pic, but for anything sticky or wet, you'd wind up leaving a lot of whatever you're measuring behind, especially in those small, narrow sections. I'll stick to my measuring spoons, I think. 

I have discovered that fidget toys fascinate me, and I've made 8 or 10 different styles of them, and have quite a few more yet to print. I did print out 30 fidget cubes in assorted colors for the preK class at the local elementary, that took a while at 5 hours print time per cube. The kids loved them.


----------



## SparksnFlash (Jan 10, 2018)

Kittish said:


> Gini: The printer is doing great! I still haven't started in on learning 3d design, though, I'm way behind on editing so I need to get that done before I can. *sigh* Fun, fun, fun.



Okay, keep us posted.  It's gonna be a bit until I get my final design.  (I'm so jealous of all the things you all can make with that thing.


----------



## KattChaos (Jan 10, 2018)

I get so frustrated with measuring cups and spoons. They take up so much space and I lose them. That thing for me would be so helpful. Lol


----------



## Kittish (Jan 10, 2018)

KattChaos said:


> I get so frustrated with measuring cups and spoons. They take up so much space and I lose them. That thing for me would be so helpful. Lol



I don't have any PETG filament (it's food safe- ABS and PLA are kind of questionable) and then you have the issue of stuff getting trapped in the tiny little grooves of the layers. And putting it into the dishwasher is going to be a no go no matter what filament it's printed from. You could make a mold from one, and cast it in a food safe material. If you want to try that, I can print one for you in PLA. PM me if you want to set something up.



Gini said:


> Okay, keep us posted.  It's gonna be a bit until I get my final design.  (I'm so jealous of all the things you all can make with that thing.



I will keep you all posted.  I've got my own logo that I want to make into a stamp, as well.


----------



## Kittish (Jan 19, 2018)

Oooh, I just got my order in from Fillamentum. Some absolutely gorgeous colors, pearl blue and vertigo galaxy and gold and silver. Got a print started already in vertigo grey. This place is probably going to be my go-to for most non-standard colors. Long as I order at least 9 spools, the cost per spool plus shipping is comparable to ordering through Amazon for their stuff, and I don't have to worry about colors being out of stock.


----------



## GingerL (Jan 21, 2018)

It is great stuff. I've been happy with everything I've ordered from them.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 21, 2018)

Post pictures when you make stuff!  I am always fascinated with what comes out!  You are all so creative!


----------

